

Show HN: KAPTL – Three-Tier Web Apps in Minutes - mereck
https://www.kaptl.com/

======
mereck
KAPTL produces an MSSQL/Entity Framework/Web API/Razor app on the fly and lets
the user download the source code. We're considering adding an optional
AngularJS frontend as well as offering a NodeJS and Python backend
alternatives to ASP.NET MVC. Would love any feedback!

